# My fathers 2006 Christmas gift....



## HAT1701D (Mar 18, 2000)

I started this project in 2006...although in reality it began back in 1987. He flew the F-86D in his days of the Air Force......

The 1/72 scale F-86D is the old Airfix kit and was originally built for him in 1987 when my model skills were those of a 16 year old. It was rebuilt and decaled in 2006. The 1/48th is the Monogram "Pro-builder" series. The control panel...well, that was the "cherry on the sunday" and it goes to prove what an amazing thing E-Bay is! The cabinentry work was done by a co-worker.

My father was shocked...in that two years previous he had given back that little Airfix model to me to repair after it had been knocked over and broken.....I told him I would get it back as soon as I could get some time and new decals..............

Enjoy.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice!!
Are either of the models in the markings of planes he flew himself?


----------



## HAT1701D (Mar 18, 2000)

John,

No...I researched the squadron he was asigned too. It ( and he ofcourse ) was stationed at Truax Field in Madison Wisconsin. The F-86D had a short lived span at that location. The only pictures I can find of aircraft from Truax in that time period are of jets such as the F-106 that replaced the old Saber Dog. The closest I got was the F-86D at the Hill A.F.B. Museum...it was traced by thier researchers to being assigned to Truax Field BUT they painted it in a different base's colors and squadron markings.

He was then moved up to Unakaleet, Alaska under the Alaskan Air Defense Command.....finding anything for that small airfield is impossible. I've got just three pictures of him while in the service. None of them around the jets. Those pictures are the only surviving things from when he served. All his things were destroyed when in storage at my grandparents house some years ago. He had to go through the process of submitting to the DOD to get a copy of his DD214 and some other forms.

When I was on my second trip to the desert in 1992, Daharan, Saudi Arabia...I found 6 F-86Ds sitting in thier junk yard. I hoped to find one with a good control stick...all thier cockpits had been cleaned out though. I did get a fuel cap from one of the wings though. He still has that. His reaction to this gift was one in a million......Dad is never speechless, he was this time. Decals matching his squadron or not.......


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

A fitting tribute! Is your dad still with us? I think you did a great thing. The model looks wonderful!


----------



## HAT1701D (Mar 18, 2000)

Oh yes...dad is very much still with us. Myself and him went up to Green Bay, Wisconsin just last weekend for the Packer's 08 Draft Party. He's a very sprite 70 years young.

He very much fit's the old addage "Your only as young as you act"......In many ways, he is much more fit than I am at 37 years of age.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great in the case! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

